# SHOW ME SOME CLEAN LOOKING GTR'S!



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

:squintdan


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Have a look at the gallery section and you'll find plenty.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

No.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Cars*

Dont think there is any clean looking cars on here...:chuckle:


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

here you go...


----------



## Wobba (Feb 28, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

heres mine :smokin:


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*more! =P*

woah! THAT IS CLEAN  anyone wanna challenge this car? =p


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

BABZ AUDIO: clean, simple...VERY NICE! come on peeps! show your pics! :wavey:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

One of mine when it was clean;


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice pic that Matt. That could be in the calender. I can't get my head around that rear spoiler though mate.


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

matt j said:


> One of mine when it was clean;


Any more of that car - Stunning a real marmite rear spoiler. Love the contrasting black air ducts on the bumper


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

moleman said:


> Nice pic that Matt. That could be in the calender. I can't get my head around that rear spoiler though mate.


To be honest, I had my reservations when ordering it but I really like it now.
It's different in the flesh as it really isn't that wide :chuckle: 

In fact, it only sits as wide as the body before the arch swages - ie the arches, wing mirrors etc are all stick out much further than the spoiler.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Sean said:


> Any more of that car - Stunning a real marmite rear spoiler. Love the contrasting black air ducts on the bumper


Just popped out and took a couple with my phone so quality isn't brilliant and it's just stopped rainin. 














































One from the SOC NW meet yesterday;









Matt.


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

that is one mad gtr matt! =) anyone else wanna challenge?


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

in focus: i think you got top spot now hehehehe =D


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

glad that top secret stuff arrived there matt....................car looks dandy!!!!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

matty32 said:


> glad that top secret stuff arrived there matt....................car looks dandy!!!!


Thanks Matty, when it stops raining I think I'll tackle the canards next...


----------



## northy (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice gtr Matt :smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

matt j said:


> Thanks Matty, when it stops raining I think I'll tackle the canards next...




no worries, 

post some pics up as its a rare part that not many have


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

matt j said:


> Just popped out and took a couple with my phone so quality isn't brilliant and it's just stopped rainin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: 

I take it the bonnet front / bumper are Top Secret?

Love the front end


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Bumper is the Nismo 400R


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Sean said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I take it the bonnet front / bumper are Top Secret?
> 
> Love the front end


The engine, bonnet, rear diffuser an vortex generators were made by TS.
The rest is a mixture I threw together over the years.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Picture's don't do Matt's car justice, its awsome in the flesh.


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Si 186 said:


> View attachment 2126


Now that's a shiny car :thumbsup:


----------



## Zoidman (Dec 3, 2005)

They can't get more clean than stock  










Not my car unfortunately, by I took the picture though.


----------



## PK GTR (May 23, 2007)

Mine taken at the combined GTROC-SOC stand at Bromley Carnival.










And a shot of the engine bay.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

with the rare and v.nice arc combo which is now discontinued 

looks great though!


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

here´s mine:

I hope you like it:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Version 1











Version 2


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

she now lives in Blackpool, on the seafront:bawling: :bawling:


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

PK GTR your car looks great, I love that color.


----------



## PK GTR (May 23, 2007)

davew said:


> she now lives in Blackpool, on the seafront:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

I think mine's pretty clean when it runs :chuckle: Just basic mods over this summer, but it'll have a forged lump, 2871R's, and a cage for next year. Keeping the interior clean too, replaced the stock center pod of gauges with a DEFI triple pod, wideband where the clock was, and then a double gauge pod on top of the dash with boost and EGT in it. I absolutely can't stand having wires hanging around everywhere on the dash for gauges!


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

cough


----------



## Wobba (Feb 28, 2007)

I love oldschool R32 looks. I luve R33's too hehe! Not so taken on R34 though, but still good 

Some serious beauties here guys good work!


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

ralfi and tokes: dudes! cant get cleaner than that! hehehehe! and that stock r32 too, sweet! =) yeah old school r32's are sweet! but i think, for me, r34 is the best ; )


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

R34 when done correctly can look nicer than the others, fancy myself a MNP R33 someday me thinks. but heres my 32 chilling in the sun. dont know where she lives now :bawling:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Here's mine.

Nearly finished...


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

yet another 32  my pride and joy 

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/566/minbil016yi8.jpg

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/1230/minbil048sr4.jpg


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Work in progress...


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

OK, here's mine...


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Heres my V-spec2


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

My GTT...


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Here´s mine









and here´s the one I picked up last week (Not mine thou,its my m8´s GTR) 










They are the only GTR´s here in Iceland.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

97 V - Spec


















R34 GTR rims are off it now... Now have these 








I must really get off my arse and take some more pics


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Heres my beasty. stock R34 GTR and love it


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*Proudly FILIPINO GTR! LHD =)*

Manuel Go's car at the 1st Philippine International MotorShow :bowdown1: 








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]
:clap:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

A couple of mine from Japfest earlier in the year...

































And a nice reflection shot...









A couple of Bajies after a detail....

























And a couple of Fuggles after a detail...

























:smokin:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

It's a shame that John doesn't scrub up as well as his car


----------



## noah (Sep 19, 2007)

Matt are they your led lights I am looking at?


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

mine a couple of months ago for my wedding....looking pretty standard im afraid!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

a couple from me....


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*and a few more of manuel's car! =)*

:bowdown1:


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Mine, its changed its wheels a few times over the last two and a half years...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i like the XD-9's the best


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

ajilopez said:


> :bowdown1:


May I ask what Sideskirts these are? 

Sorry for OT !


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Piggaz said:


> 97 V - Spec
> http://members.optushome.com.au/piggaz/JPEGS/GTR11.jpg
> http://members.optushome.com.au/piggaz/JPEGS/IMG_0391.jpg


Removed image tags for sheer size of the pics.

But sayign that, thats good! Because those 2 pictures are absolute wallpaper quality!!! Great job!!:runaway:


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*BENGTR!*

those are veilside skirts :bowdown1:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Ahhh of course !!!
See, I didn't realize them because combined with these top Secret Parts they
look way better than the whole Veilside kit !! 

Thx m8


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

^^^^  ^^^^^ Thats gorgess, I mean shes gorgess, I mean the car is gorgess lol


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Jesus, Kingleh, if all of *that* belongs to you ~ you're one hell of a lucky b4stard.. :smokin: :thumbsup:

You'll be telling us that the road in that first shot is your drive next!


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

nice


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

The R34 is one of the few cars that get's away with those "stupid" stick-on eyebrows.

btw, nice hairdryer :chuckle:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Kingleh, more photos of the *cough* car please????????

pretty please?


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

ok...

unfortunatly.. the chik is not mine........ but she is very nice girl.. so maby i will take her out on a date soon......


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*ERICGTR:*

:thumbsup: your car looks mean! heheeh!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks but i think i need a better camera and a wax for a better quality picture. it looks dull.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

kingley she is so nice


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

daaaaaaamn! she's HOT!

Cracking cars too guys.


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*black*

ey guys! does anyone have pics of a black r34 with black lm gt's? post! :bowdown1:


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

ericgtr said:


> thanks but i think i need a better camera and a wax for a better quality picture. it looks dull.


It looks dull in comparison to Kingleh's that's for sure.. 



ajilopez said:


> ey guys! does anyone have pics of a black r34 with black lm gt's? post! :bowdown1:


Aren't you bored of looking at cars yet? I certainly am after Kingleh's post..


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*HAHAHAHAH!*

not really! hehehe! but if you're talking about that hot chick on 1 of the posts...then...maybe...hahahah! just wanna see that black on black gtr


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

It's got Nismo LM GT4's on in now, and it still comes up as clean now as it did when these were taken.

Miracle Detail


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

KINGLEH said:


> ok...
> 
> unfortunatly.. the chik is not mine........ but she is very nice girl.. so maby i will take her out on a date soon......


   :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

So now's a bad time to post pics of my car - I think the threads taking a different direction


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mate that dont compare lol


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

This is the only other clear pic I have of the murdered out R34.
I also added a 4 door 34 as well:



















If it had blacked out windows, that car would be very Mafia (Yakuzza) looking


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

This means war


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Quick fight - KINGLEH won !!:clap:


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

murano3 said:


> So now's a bad time to post pics of my car - I think the threads taking a different direction



Stunning 32! :bowdown1:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

BenGTR said:


> Quick fight - KINGLEH won !!:clap:


Im not sure...I think we have to get more pics :chuckle:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Clean car*

Ok i give in to temptation so here are some pics of my baby-
























































You asked for clean so here is under 1 of the arches of my car--


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice one on the alcantara!


----------



## youpey (Jul 10, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> This means war


much hotter then other girl...me likey...nice car 2

pwned page 7


----------



## KDW (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd take the brownie over blondie any day :flame:


----------



## KDW (Jul 24, 2007)

Not that I wouldn't have 'em both though


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Couple of mine. Got some nice -4mm wing stays to go on soon.

No women though


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice red (burgundy?) R32 - that looks wicked!

Kingleh, bless you. I have to pop out to the, ahh, bathroom for a, err, "pitstop" now. thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Nick your car looks stunning! :smokin: 

Best I can offer until I get some proper pictures in a nice area with something better than my phone camera:








[/img]


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

hyrev said:


> If it had blacked out windows, that car would be very Mafia (Yakuzza) looking


Speaking of which, few weeks ago i was walking through Manchester and a young girl (like 18) got out of this, left it running with the door open, and went in a shop for about 15 mins. Needless to say the car was in the same position when she came back :nervous: 










Then parked it up on double yellows for about three hours, i walked back past, took this pic, and there was no parking ticket....


----------



## usbao (Feb 14, 2007)

ajilopez said:


> Manuel Go's car at the 1st Philippine International MotorShow :bowdown1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sir can i ask what was manuel's ET on the quarter mile?
i'm just curious...thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

*Here are some pic's of my old baby and I miss her dearly!*


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*1/4 mile time*

sorry bro but i think manuel hasnt used his car for drag...YET. i will keep you updated when he does


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

here is mine


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

**** me thats wide


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

Lovely car redman, though you seem to have parked it next to a bottle of pi$$ :chuckle:


----------



## redman_2 (May 20, 2007)

lol, didnt even notice that , thanks though!!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

Kanzen said:


> Couple of mine. Got some nice -4mm wing stays to go on soon.
> 
> No women though


nice rims u had there


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

mines got some changes but here are some old pics


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

absolutly stunning, awesome is the bonnet kevlar?


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

damn I want those seats!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> Speaking of which, few weeks ago i was walking through Manchester and a young girl (like 18) got out of this, left it running with the door open, and went in a shop for about 15 mins. Needless to say the car was in the same position when she came back :nervous:
> 
> 
> 
> Then parked it up on double yellows for about three hours, i walked back past, took this pic, and there was no parking ticket....


...

was she asian then as well? could well be that she is from yakuza...plus the asian girls most times look younger then they are :thumbsup:


----------



## D4NNY (Jan 19, 2007)

mines is the shinny one lol


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

blue32 said:


> absolutly stunning, awesome is the bonnet kevlar?


Yes in fact it is I then later cut the scoop in and that’s carbon with a slight tint to it. The scoop in functional as it sits right between the radiator and engine. 




tokes said:


> damn I want those seats!


Thanks, it really steps up the car, my goal is to "Porsche" it up using parts, upgrades and quality you would find in a modern car.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Here are a few pictures of my old car

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a243/jim-gtr/DSC01142.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a243/jim-gtr/DSC01114.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a243/jim-gtr/DSC01121.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a243/jim-gtr/DSC01124.jpg
http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a243/jim-gtr/my332.jpg

I don't know why they have come up as links. Rather than direct pictures..


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

Before I crashed it:bawling:


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's mine.............


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

Alex Creasey said:


> And a nice reflection shot...


omg lmao, took me a while to find the car  :chuckle:


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

GTR RGT said:


> This means war




WW3


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hope thats not a busy road! 

Bob


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

bkvj said:


> ...
> 
> was she asian then as well? could well be that she is from yakuza...plus the asian girls most times look younger then they are :thumbsup:


She certainly was mate.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

KINGLEH said:


> WW3


:bowdown1: :bowdown1: MORE WAR PLEASE!!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> :bowdown1: :bowdown1: MORE WAR PLEASE!!! :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


could you have got her to pose in a thong ??? :runaway:


----------



## youpey (Jul 10, 2006)

the blonde girl still gets my vote


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I think we need more pics:clap:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dohc said:


> I think we need more pics:clap:


definitely

though im not posting any photos of my girl mates over the car, they all have their rat out  



im only kidding


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

im not really lol


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

PEE EMM!!!!!! LOL


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Matty you pimp! you're NOT going to show them the pics you showed me the other night are you???????


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

come on matty, sort out the ratty LOL


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Matty you pimp! you're NOT going to show them the pics you showed me the other night are you???????


dont know what your talking about bobby


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You know those beautiful Azaleas your growing from cuttings in your green house!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> You know those beautiful Azaleas your growing from cuttings in your green house!


i live in a flat  in a highrise, no garden 

bobby you mean my friend that was in nuts magazine?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh yeh Matty thats the one! :clap: 
But theres no cars in the pics so i dont think anyone here would be interested mate!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

:wavey: oi oi!! :wavey:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah your right, no one interested in that ........you can nearly see her rat not quite

anyways back on topic


----------



## NotoriousREV (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry, no rat in these pics, but there's a few sheep for the Welsh lads


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice!

here are 2 photos i took at Omori Nismo , GTROC members


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/6109/81517195qh3.png


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Just seen the thred, will continue WW3 tommorrow. Im tired, put the war on pause


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

I must take some more at some point (sorry guys, no ww3 entry...)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

like them wheels ru' what are they? are you still on stock suspension?


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Look a bit like prodrive wheels to me!


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

youpey said:


> the blonde girl still gets my vote


Why not have both?:thumbsup:


----------



## youpey (Jul 10, 2006)

see i think the girls in the pic above are butter faces 
everything looks good but her face


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

SmigzyGTR said:


> like them wheels ru' what are they? are you still on stock suspension?


Wheels are Prodrive GC-07C (18*9.5 +15) :bowdown1: 

Suspension is stock V-Spec I think (dampers are, anyway). It looks higher than it is in that picture, as you can't see the 'flat' bits of the arches. :runaway:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

youpey said:


> see i think the girls in the pic above are butter faces
> everything looks good but her face


Fussy or what?
I hope this is better for you Mr Youpey Hansome? 












Or if that's no good then I'll try to get the lovely :flame: Megan :flame: to do a photoshoot on my car sometime in the future?

 :bowdown1: 








:chuckle:


----------



## youpey (Jul 10, 2006)

much much nicer. thank you for sharing that


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

you boys mite wana hurry up with some of these battles....

cuz if all goes rite.... da bombs getting dropped this weekend...

: )


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

That last girl is stunning, how do you know such women, are you some kind of porn star!!!!?


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

323ian said:


> That last girl is stunning, how do you know such women, are you some kind of porn star!!!!?


Porn Star? I Wish!
Confidence is the key!:smokin:
Take every chance you see, if you don't try you'll never know & if you never know you'll only kick yourself after the chance has gone! 
(i'm bald & ugly so there you go!) Those who have seen me on here can tell you that!
Put it like this: saying "I'm Glad I did" :thumbsup: is a better feeling than saying "I wish I Did":bawling:


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

This is one of the best threads ever. Keep up the good work!:clap:


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Richwhite said:


> This is one of the best threads ever. Keep up the good work!:clap:


Agreed 110% !!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

a friend of mine took these pics last weekend...I think @ Night Fight

and here is mine again:

































and the last pic is how it looks today (the sideskirt is inside the car(pic taken 12.09.2007)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Looks like Japshow Finale to me bud.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i have made a big mess in my pants now


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*WAR! WAR! WAR!*









MAYBE THIS WOULD DO? HEHEHE! :flame:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

A couple of pix of Purple Passion...


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

ajilopez said:


> http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/5618/runawaybyred300zxtl5.jpg
> MAYBE THIS WOULD DO? HEHEHE! :flame:


Is this photoshop?
if not..who did draw this pic? its awesome

and what tyre size is this? 355?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Dohc said:


> and what tyre size is this? 355?


From what I can see it's the front tyre aswell, but I could be wrong/blind.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

ajilopez said:


> MAYBE THIS WOULD DO? HEHEHE! :flame:


Nice drawing, but if she sat on my car, she would get mule kicked.


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

usagtrpilot said:


> Nice drawing, but if she sat on my car, she would get mule kicked.


i second that


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol, she appears to have squashed it (or she's really huge).

Not mocking the drawing though, it's very good.


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*The attack of the 50ft. woman*



ru' said:


> lol, she appears to have squashed it (or she's really huge).
> 
> Not mocking the drawing though, it's very good.


a bit OT, but...

Nice drawing… just the dimensions are bit like this!?! :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:










Other than that, great cars boys! :thumbsup:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

PMSL 

That is fcukin awesome mate!


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

a friend of mine in deviantart.com drew it. =)


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

c'mon we want a full on monster nuclear war..... you've teased us with the little hand grenade style bombs. its time to to drop da bomb(said in a westwood styleeeeeeee) let the show begin...........lol


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*here is mine*

hope u like


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

yea baby!

i like ajuns!


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Domo-kun said:


> a bit OT, but...
> 
> Nice drawing… just the dimensions are bit like this!?! :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:
> 
> ...


That is absolutely superb mate!!!

I really like the drawing also though.


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

gtr34serge nice wheels on that 34


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*OK, here is mine...*

Autum has come to Helsinki...









Maple leafs, but we're not in Canada :chuckle: 


















Zaino Show Car Polish!!!









Work it out...









Shinagawa 330 GT-R • :smokin:









New plasma dials









HKS Kansai floor mats









Changed the grill from silver to black









Wide angle









The bad boys meeting at the park


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

White on white is sweet! great looking Bee R.

gtr34serge - She's a little thick, but I still hit it! hahaha


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w211/B324R/misc/attack-of-the-50ft-woman.jpg

I would like to be the car between her legs...I would stop,open the sunroof and enjoy the view:thumbsup:


----------



## 0piston (Oct 26, 2006)

Just finished the semi annual dawn liquid soap, claybar, Klasse AIO and P21s wax


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

nice


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

*MY 98R UK SKYLINE*

plenty more pictures to come as soon as i get my car back from rk :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

DROOOOOOL!!!


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Domo-kun that is one of the very best R32's i have ever seen.
Superb mate.


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

how i got it.









with r33 wheels









where it was at. phase 3 new plan in process.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

hyrev said:


>


WTF???

Details homie. Did you trade the LM for this beauty??

Damn, I'm jealous!!!


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

i aint got nuthin for u guys this week.. sorry

the 2 chix had to "rescedual" till next weekend...


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*STARTING ANOTHER WAR!*

:clap:










Let's Go peeps! chicks with the mighty z tune! =)


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

:bowdown1: :clap:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

F00k bitches with scratchy belts on GTR's :chairshot


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

ajilopez - You should post more pictures :clap:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

It would be hard to choose between the girls and the car... :runaway:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

ru' said:


> It would be hard to choose between the girls and the car... :runaway:


Ahm..sorry mate - but NO !!!


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

KANZEN: i will ASAP. =) i think imagshack has a prob with its system right now, cant seem to uplad images =(


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## ChinaWhite (Oct 1, 2007)

Domo-kun said:


> Autum has come to Helsinki...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

ChinaWhite said:


> Domo-kun said:
> 
> 
> > Autum has come to Helsinki...
> ...


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*war war war!*

EY GUYS HERE'S A NEW ONE! WITH MALAYSIAN MODEL JULIE HOI! :flame: 
HOT HOT HOT CHICK!


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

ajilopez said:


> EY GUYS HERE'S A NEW ONE! WITH MALAYSIAN MODEL JULIE HOI! :flame:
> HOT HOT HOT CHICK!


:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Usually I'd complain that the bonnet should be colour coded but I don't even care.


----------



## EvoExtreme (Mar 22, 2005)

My Midnight Purple II R34 after a detail.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn! Very nice!


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

i wish i had that bird and z tune


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

ajilopez said:


> EY GUYS HERE'S A NEW ONE! WITH MALAYSIAN MODEL JULIE HOI! :flame:
> HOT HOT HOT CHICK!


But this isn't a z-tune. This one have other seats and steering wheel, front lip, intercooler, etc


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

A customers R33 GTR  









<p>








<p>








<p>


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*WAR! WAR! WAR!*

yup it aint a z-tune but very close :thumbsup: 
i wonder if ill get julie hoi as an extra if i buy his car. hahahahah! :chairshot 
common guys! post your gtr's with chicks! war!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Sweet car ozz !!! Someones goin be a lucky fella.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

MY NETWORK TUNED GTR


----------



## snake_gtr (Oct 16, 2007)

ajilopez said:


> EY GUYS HERE'S A NEW ONE! WITH MALAYSIAN MODEL JULIE HOI! :flame:
> HOT HOT HOT CHICK!



hey...Hypertune magazine? never seen this car in the magazine

saw this car at Bukit Jalil autoshow:flame: 

nice z-tune


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

*banzai g*

Hiya mate:thumbsup: , always a refreshing sight to see your GTR, can’t wait to see it running at Time Attack next year . Any exterior mods yet? (some more carbon goodies me thinks ). 

Ozz


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Nothing yet mate !! Bodyworks next on the list !!  .Id def agree more carbon for sure.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

ajilopez said:


> EY GUYS HERE'S A NEW ONE! WITH MALAYSIAN MODEL JULIE HOI! :flame:
> HOT HOT HOT CHICK!


Somebody needs to pull Julie Ho off the top of that gorgeous car by her pinkie toe! :chuckle:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

she can sit on my bonnet anyday she wants...


----------



## Spooled1.8 (Apr 26, 2007)

Awesome GTR's, and hot women :thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Dohc said:


> she can sit on my bonnet anyday she wants...


Only if she was naked!


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/3772/dsc00679vg8.jpg
http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/3633/dsc00677ml2.jpg
after some clean up


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

hyrev said:


> Only if she was naked!


i know her in person.the picture was taken like a year a go...nothing so great about her anyway....


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

ericgtr! what do you mean by "nothing so great about her anyway?" =)
and do you have any other website where we can see nice pics of your car?


----------



## snake_gtr (Oct 16, 2007)

u two from KL?


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

nope =) im from the Phils.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry for the off topic...
No offense, but I think Julie Hoi has been over hyped by all the lonely, horny men in Malaysia. She is an attractive person but I don't see the reason why so many people worship her. The fact that I've heard far too many things makes you think twice about bringing her to bed with you... :chuckle: Far too many 'planes' have 'landed in her airport' so god knows what she's picked up.I wasn't amused she made out with my girlfriend one drunkard clubbing night. I would have rather it had not have happened.

Anyway....
The car is not a real Z-Tune. It was originally a Bayside Blue V-Spec II. It use to belong to Melvin, hence all the Mel-Tune stickers and decals you see around the car. He spent close to RM500k building this car. His ICE system in the back (he removed the rear passenger seats) alone cost around RM80k. Last I heard, the car was for sale.


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

I so agree with you Darkchild regarding Julie Hoi haha. I've got the Hypertune mag featuring Mels car. Very nice but the decals have got to go. Well, each to their own i guess.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

cbljkkj,
Ah, you're from KL too? *laughs*
He was actually building the car to be a show car. However, he must have gotten bored with it. You should see the other cars he drives....

Off topic again....
For the lads who can't stop drooling or still picturing her 'naked'... 
Here you go.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

she is very nice looking, nice body. I would not mind her posing nude NEXT to my car, just not on top of it. Even if she weighs 40 kilos, she can damage the bonnet. I hate it when there are all these girls that pose next to cars and claim to be car models, half of them are just skanky.


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

hyrev: yup! i agree with you on tha man =) 

darkchild: heheheh! well i'm one pilot that wouldn't wanna land on that airport =) but still, she's good looking for me...=) but i guess that's it.
one more thing, you said that the car with julie on top of it was being sold? have any more info on that?


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Shot some pix with a friend posing by my car...She respected the bonnet.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Any chances of getting some more pictures of that "fake" Z-Tune ?


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

usagtrpilot said:


> Shot some pix with a friend posing by my car...She respected the bonnet.


would your friend mine posing on a Z32??? since im in the usa and all.


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

BenGTR:

Here you go, the link to Mel's "fake" Z Tune :chuckle: 

Victor Chen : photos : Julie Hoi and Nissan Skyline R34 GTR - powered by SmugMug


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot mate!!
Awesome Car !


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Supergoji said:


> would your friend mine posing on a Z32??? since im in the usa and all.


She's a professional model in Oregon. 


Vivi


----------



## tokes (Jul 16, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> Sorry for the off topic...
> No offense, but I think Julie Hoi has been over hyped by all the lonely, horny men in Malaysia. She is an attractive person but I don't see the reason why so many people worship her. The fact that I've heard far too many things makes you think twice about bringing her to bed with you... :chuckle: Far too many 'planes' have 'landed in her airport' so god knows what she's picked up.I wasn't amused she made out with my girlfriend one drunkard clubbing night. I would have rather it had not have happened.
> 
> Anyway....
> The car is not a real Z-Tune. It was originally a Bayside Blue V-Spec II. It use to belong to Melvin, hence all the Mel-Tune stickers and decals you see around the car. He spent close to RM500k building this car. His ICE system in the back (he removed the rear passenger seats) alone cost around RM80k. Last I heard, the car was for sale.


I have no idea how you can spend ~11 thousand pounds on a stereo, you guys must have rediculously high prices.


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

tokes said:


> I have no idea how you can spend ~11 thousand pounds on a stereo, you guys must have rediculously high prices.


Sadly, alot of things are quite expensive here. Especially car parts, modifications and cars themselves.

I remember coming back home to Malaysia to find out that a brand new 1.8 litre Honda Civic costs RM113,800.00 or 16,523.99 GBP. 

R34 GT-Rs are quite pricey here as well sadly. One reference from our local Motortrader for a V Spec II costs RM 288,000.00 or 41,823.25 GBP


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Just a couple of quick photos;


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

EvoExtreme said:


> My Midnight Purple II R34 after a detail.


aint this Bens old car ?


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

EvoExtreme said:


> My Midnight Purple II R34 after a detail.


Nice car mate, was wondering what wheels are they and what size, thanks


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Cant believe how nice that R34 looks on them white wheels. Perfect ride height too. :thumbsup:


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

yup great ride height! but for me, i think the wheel's profile is to thin =)


----------



## SRTgtr33 (Nov 28, 2006)

323ian said:


> Just a couple of quick photos;


Nice Ridez!!!!!

Here is mine


----------



## EvoExtreme (Mar 22, 2005)

nozza1 said:


> Nice car mate, was wondering what wheels are they and what size, thanks


Thanks folks. The wheels are 19"x10.5".

Don't know who Ben is, but don't think he owned this car. Kit and wheels were fitted by myself, apart from the Nismo front bumper.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

where are all these hotties coming from I never got one when purchased my skyline....... should ask for a refund


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Tigerbay said:


> aint this Bens old car ?


WOW. Nice R34. The White TE's look amazing.


----------



## steven_c (Oct 17, 2007)

SRTgtr33 said:


> Nice Ridez!!!!!
> 
> Here is mine



Yo dude where did you get these wheels from bud? and what size are they? they are the wheels i am looking for, what size tyres you running?


----------



## old-skool-ford (Aug 14, 2007)

*heres my recent purchase*


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey! What happened to those "REALLY" clean looking GT-Rs???


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

What happened to the WAR!?!?! LOL


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> What happened to the WAR!?!?! LOL


we want WAR!!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry people, my fiance says its too cold to take any more pics


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

haha war on what ???chicks or cars???


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

war on political correctness! cars 'n babes, cars 'n babes :runaway:


----------



## carsunltd32 (Aug 8, 2006)

nice reflection eh?

Heres my 2001 GT-T in the USA.
Enjoy Ladies
Jay


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Arigato Jay


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

r32 gtr


----------



## silverzilla (Aug 12, 2004)

clean


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

midship said:


>


Now thats what im talkin' about!!

:runaway:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> Sorry people, my fiance says its too cold to take any more pics



Have you got a garage LOL


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

No chicks in these pics, just happy to be able to take some of the car after so long off the road


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

midship said:


>



i think she needs to change her butcher


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

Now that`s hot!the bird`s not bad either!


----------



## MARKS FOOT (May 1, 2006)

*heres my pride and joy lol*


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

That looks gorgeous mate, very nice.

MeLLon Stu, paintwork looks awesome mate.


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

took this pic at donnington track day.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

^Ah^ So it was you making all that noise on sunday then?
You looked like you were on a mission mate!
Very Loud mate, you absolutely blew them Honda Integra's away though!:chuckle: 
Ps. I was in the well behaved 190E 2.5-16v:shy:


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Found this on the GT-R web down under


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

was that you  me and my mates was watching the 190e going around and we were saying the driver must be so comfortable in the 190E. :chuckle: 

it was an excellent day cold but dry.

I was going a bit quick cuz I was enjoying the day so much as to most of this year I always get the crappy weather when going on track so I just making up for it, plus this is my last trackday for the year so if broke got a good few months to get it fix. but now the brakes are cooked :bawling: so its an excuse look for some decent brakes for next year.


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## Bignate (Oct 26, 2007)

well I guess i'll do my introduction here. I'm from Canada and this is my baby. I'm so jealous of you guys and your R34's. Maybe some day....














































Some of these pics are a little old some things have changed since. I will post some updated pics when I finish a few projects. cheers


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't be jealous, I'm not!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Bignate said:


>


32's look awesome on their original wheels. :smokin: 
I think its because standard wheels are a real rare sight now days. 





Individualist said:


> Don't be jealous, I'm not!



Fantastic photo David. :thumbsup: 

Its a shame its too late for the 2008 GTROC calendar. :bawling: 

Would you mind mailing me a hi-res copy?? Pretty please.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Go on then, may as well be a photo whore as well 

























Obligatory bent shot:


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

more war from the man above!!!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

pitbull said:


> more war from the man above!!!!!


Here here!!:bowdown1:


----------



## unrealimports (Oct 20, 2007)

So this is place u guys congregate....

Kingleh....nice job you done with your ride dude


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

latest pics:


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

hi ralfi
sorry to ask, whats the offsets of your rims how come the ditch look much more deeper then mine. i have like 18 9.5 +12


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

EvoExtreme said:


> Thanks folks. The wheels are 19"x10.5".
> 
> Don't know who Ben is, but don't think he owned this car. Kit and wheels were fitted by myself, apart from the Nismo front bumper.


what offset you using?


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

ralfi said:


> latest pics:


Ralfi Which midnight purple is that? because i know there's a few. Do you know the colour code?


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

it is midnight purple II. you can find the color code on this board. search for: "paint code".

cheers


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ericgtr said:


> hi ralfi
> sorry to ask, whats the offsets of your rims how come the ditch look much more deeper then mine. i have like 18 9.5 +12


Ralfi has 10,5x18 et12 :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

would someone throw here out of the bed??


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

EvolutionVI said:


> would someone throw here out of the bed??


If she persisted to scratch her crotch like that I'd avoid her in fear of catching a dose.


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

mate i would get nob nits for that!lol


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

nob nits :chuckle: 

I draw the line way before creepy crawlies and snottyc0ck!


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Ralfi has 10,5x18 et12 :thumbsup:


Alex and Andres already answered for me - thanks guys!


----------



## Viking GT-R (Nov 7, 2007)

Well sorry guys, this is not a GT-R, but a GT-S Type M, but the girl (a close friend of mine) is pretty nice. (She is a mechanic as well)





































"I think there is something wrong with the thing down there"


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

She'd give a dog a bone!
:clap:


----------



## Viking GT-R (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is one pretty clean R33 GT-R that I imported about one year ago for a client.























































Some specs: 1995 R33 GT-R V-Spec, dyno chart from japan show 500hp+
öhlins Coilovers
19"x10" Racinghart CX Wheels
Titan exhaust
Apexi N1 Turbos
Kicker soundsystem that cost about 10`000 GBP


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Got Dish?


----------



## fo_eldarc (Feb 14, 2006)

hers mine this summer GARAGET.org » Nissan Skyline R32 GTR (Stor bild) hope you like it


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

fo_eldarc said:


> hers mine this summer GARAGET.org » Nissan Skyline R32 GTR (Stor bild) hope you like it



I like it! :thumbsup: 

Talked with you at japmeet on Mantorp this summer by the way!


----------



## Viking GT-R (Nov 7, 2007)

hyrev said:


> Got Dish?


Is a low disc, with ET11
with spacers: 30mm rear , 15mm front

245/30-19 Toyo Proxes


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres my skyline gtr


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome looking enginebay !!:thumbsup:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

F***! Viking GT-R, that is the nicest R33 I've seen for a long, long time. I am speechless :| beautiful R33 in every single way.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

SRTgtr33's R33 is a nice example of a good and clean looking R33GT-R. Simply beautiful.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

It is nice exept its full of crappy sound system stuff.
Apart from that it looks lovely.


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Here's a couple of my old 33 once i sold it to my brother and my 34 :smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

TOM behave yourslef and get a better pic of your 34 up !

that doesnt do it justice...


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Very cool pictures of your beautiful R33 and R34, EssexBoy


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

*Hey EssexBoy!*

any chance of some stationary pics of the R33? Looks the dogs dangles! :bowdown1: Curious to see what wheels you have and what size/offset - they look like 19" from the pics above....


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

the black 33 looks the muts nuts! :bowdown1:


----------



## EssexBoy (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, hi matt hows it going mate? sorry i havent got back to you, i've been flat out. as for better pictures of the 34 i've realised i have a major shortage of them and this is the only one not taken by a phone.

the r33 had 19inch x 9.5 racing hart type cr split rims and was on tien coilovers, it was a great car and thinking back we were mental to let it go.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi buddy im joining the bayside blue 34 brigade shortly....

like the 33 though 

will meet up soon


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Quite like this one ...


----------



## jfer1011 (Oct 28, 2008)

*that girl*

is that girl on the blue r34 named Jamie Westenhiser cause if it's not that girl looks a lot like her


----------



## Bignate (Oct 26, 2007)

I believe its time i post some updated pics. Hope you guys like the new look.


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

*R32 GT-R underneath shots*

This is something I would say "clean" car.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

How many miles are on that car?


----------



## GLOBAL AUTO JP (Jan 15, 2008)

*How about this one???*



steveyturbo said:


> How many miles are on that car?


about 35000km = about 21900miles

But if you gona talk about mileage, how about this R32 with 170,000km = about 106250 miles ???


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

I thought GTR's in that condition were like unicorns, belived to exist but never ever seen... Now im a true beliver... Awsome find Global...:thumbsup:


----------

